# R-Wear Studio user library



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been using the R-Wear Studio software for about a week now. I think it's a great program. I would like to create a user defined library and use it as my default for the stones I am using. The help menus mentions this possibility, but there is no directions and I have gone thru all the menus to try to figure it out. Anyone out there know how to do this?

TIA
Tammy


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You might try contacting Charles95405 or RolandASDRick. They seem to be the ones that know the most about the RWear software. Rick actually works for Roland and Charles has the program and I think he has gone to one of their classes. I wish I could help you more than this, but I have the program but I don't know either.


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Click Edit Stone Library, then select/highlight a rhinestone from the preset library (the main list) and click Copy. Then, that new stone will be selected and you can edit its characteristics; so, it becomes an user-defined stone. To make it easy to distinguish your stones from those in the preset library, put a symbol such as the underscore in front of the color name of your stones (something like _Light Siam, for example.) Your stones can be deleted but the presets cannot (hence the No symbol to the left of each preset stone.)

LG


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when making a new stone measurement, I like to start by going to File>preferences and change from inches to millimeters as stones are mostly measured in millimeters. Then go to stone library and at the bottom of the stone sizes, click on 'edit stone library'. then pick a size stone you want to change when the ensuing dialog box comes up. after selecting, click on copy...this 'copy' will then appear at the very bottom of the list and will be highlighted...change the name to something you will relate to...then on the right side.. make any measurement adjustments you want and then save... and presto you have your new stone size

I have made a copy of each of the stones sizes that I commonly use because R-Wear stone library is all swarovski sizes which is 1-2 mm smaller than the typical Korean stones.


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> when making a new stone measurement, I like to start by going to File>preferences and change from inches to millimeters as stones are mostly measured in millimeters. Then go to stone library and at the bottom of the stone sizes, click on 'edit stone library'. then pick a size stone you want to change when the ensuing dialog box comes up. after selecting, click on copy...this 'copy' will then appear at the very bottom of the list and will be highlighted...change the name to something you will relate to...then on the right side.. make any measurement adjustments you want and then save... and presto you have your new stone size
> 
> I have made a copy of each of the stones sizes that I commonly use because R-Wear stone library is all swarovski sizes which is 1-2 mm smaller than the typical Korean stones.


Thank you both. I found the copy edit feature for the library. I just didn't know if I could make my own separate one to load. I bought a digital caliper and plan to enter all the stones I use. Thanks again!
Tammy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You cannot load a personalized library and delete the original ...or load yours as a separate box. any library you create will always appear at the end of the original library.


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

Another question on R-Wear. When entering your information about the stone, it has a field for height. Does that mean the distance between the glue and the tip of the stone? That's my thought, but just wanted to verify. Thanks again!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You know I have never changed the height...but at 1mm it must be as you think...bottom to top..

BTW...for any first time users of R-wear and the EGX350...the origin you set is different...with the original cut studio you set origin at lower left of the piece but with R-Wear you must start in the MIDDLE of the image...the r-wear package did not list this...took me 7 broken bits and pulled hair and the training at Roland to figure this out!


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> You know I have never changed the height...but at 1mm it must be as you think...bottom to top..
> 
> BTW...for any first time users of R-wear and the EGX350...the origin you set is different...with the original cut studio you set origin at lower left of the piece but with R-Wear you must start in the MIDDLE of the image...the r-wear package did not list this...took me 7 broken bits and pulled hair and the training at Roland to figure this out!



Thank you for your information. We are using an Ioline Appli-K to cut the stencils. We've made 1 attempt so far and the holes are turning out teeny tiny. So I don't know if it's the downforce or the push/pull of the Hartco Sandblast Mask. We're using the 425S. 

We have cut 2 different sized holes. 1 size to fit the DAS SS6's that I measured with a digital caliper and the other was the present SS10 in R-Wear. The the SS6 stone fit perfectly in the SS10 hole. :-S Haven't been a newbie at anything in a long time...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are two sizes thrown around with Rhinstones..one is for Swarovski and the other for Korean....as a general rule, the Korean stones are 1.8-2mm larger...in a hurry and using Korean just step up one size..ie for a korean ss10 cut at ss12..if you don't want to edit the library. here is a link to rhinestone guy that has some good info on sizing
Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes

note that from ss2 through ss10 there are two sizes...


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> There are two sizes thrown around with Rhinstones..one is for Swarovski and the other for Korean....as a general rule, the Korean stones are 1.8-2mm larger...in a hurry and using Korean just step up one size..ie for a korean ss10 cut at ss12..if you don't want to edit the library. here is a link to rhinestone guy that has some good info on sizing
> Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes
> 
> note that from ss2 through ss10 there are two sizes...


Has anyone told you lately that you're amazing? Thanks so much!


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> There are two sizes thrown around with Rhinstones..one is for Swarovski and the other for Korean....as a general rule, the Korean stones are 1.8-2mm larger...in a hurry and using Korean just step up one size..ie for a korean ss10 cut at ss12..if you don't want to edit the library. here is a link to rhinestone guy that has some good info on sizing
> Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes
> 
> note that from ss2 through ss10 there are two sizes...


So, does that mean that using the measurement from a digital caliper is useless?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

no not useless at all.. I do not use a caliper on all stones...but do use them on stones from a new supplier. and some suppliers have in the past sent stones in a different size. But once you have a regular supplier whose stones are steadily uniform, you can pass on the calipers

I don't use R-Wear a lot on by EGX350...it is just too slow but I use it was some designs...especially for creating Single Line fonts (using SFEdit) import the text created into Corel..then cut/paste into DAS and cut. I note that cut/paste from R-wear into some programs does not work well


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> no not useless at all.. I do not use a caliper on all stones...but do use them on stones from a new supplier. and some suppliers have in the past sent stones in a different size. But once you have a regular supplier whose stones are steadily uniform, you can pass on the calipers
> 
> I don't use R-Wear a lot on by EGX350...it is just too slow but I use it was some designs...especially for creating Single Line fonts (using SFEdit) import the text created into Corel..then cut/paste into DAS and cut. I note that cut/paste from R-wear into some programs does not work well


 
Using the caliper on the SS6's I got from DAS it measures at .072mm. This cuts a pinhole in the Hartco on the Ioline appli-k instead of the right size whole. Could this be too much downforce, the mask or newbie stupidity  ?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

something is not computing!...an ss6 should have one of two sizes...
the swarvoski is 1.9-2.0 mm
the korean is 2.0-2.1
These are the 'normal measurements'

I think you are using wrong measurements!...for example a 1.9mm stone is *0.0748 INCHES*
and a 0.072 *INCHES is 1.8288 mm*

a 1.0-1.1 mm is barely the size of a grain of sand...so change your setting to cut a DAS stone to 2.2.mm IF it is a machine cut or maybe a 2.3mm if using Korean. I think DAS use some korean stones from Rhinestonedepot.com

I don't know your cutter very well but I would think a down force of around 240 or so should work and an offset of 0.55 to make sure the hole ...circle...is cut completely

let us know the results!


----------



## misko011 (Oct 12, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> You know I have never changed the height...but at 1mm it must be as you think...bottom to top..
> 
> BTW...for any first time users of R-wear and the EGX350...the origin you set is different...with the original cut studio you set origin at lower left of the piece but with R-Wear you must start in the MIDDLE of the image...the r-wear package did not list this...took me 7 broken bits and pulled hair and the training at Roland to figure this out!


 
According to my experience, R-Wear Software, Engrave menu, General Tab, in Engrave Position "sub menu", you have two settings:

- Lower Left
- Center

So, both settings are dependable from X0 Y0 - Zero points, you set in EGX-350.

So basically, if you want to start from Lower left corner, you should also set X0Y0 somewhere in lower left part of your material 

I made similar mistake at a first try.

I set my zero point in lower left angle and set Engrave position to Center *(thinkng that will "tell" Engraver to center my art in the middle of my MDF board)*, but EGX start to engrave just a small portion right in a lower left corner, and that was confusing me, unless i saw a small fragment of my art and saw that software somehow misplace my zero point, putting it lot above work piece! Than i understand easily what was wrong 

Fortunately, i just ruin few MDF boards, and those were meant for testing


----------



## Kacyj1 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: R-Wear Studio Cutter Lines*

Can anyone who is familiar with using the R-Wear Software and the GX-24 cutter tell me how to turn the rhinestones into cutting lines? 

I've done my first rhinestone design in the R-Wear and placed a weed border around the design which I turned into the cut line, but when I send it to the cutter from R-Wear, it does not recognize the rhinestones.... Do I have to go in an place a vector line around each stone I've place and then turn it into the cut lines? Or is there a simple way of selecting all the stones and turning them into the lines all at once? I cannot find any help in the online manuals.... 

Thanks very much,
Kacyj


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

did you import the design into CutStudio?


----------



## Kacyj1 (May 6, 2009)

I did a cut and paste and that did work.... I just thought you could send it directly from RWear..


----------

